# Way too much snow!!!



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

wesport



I think he's trying to plow that dude in... If that m0743rf*$%#$r hits my jeep immakillim...


----------



## Midwest Pond (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats not even plowing, that a good salting from being done.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

That aint snow. I can still see the shrubs around the building.
We don't even go out for that little bit.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

we get frosts that are worse then that!


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

Is that the only guy with a plow in the Carolinas at work?

But that's just bad judgement.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, he finally finished.... I'm suprised he didn't need a loader, or at least a good vplow, to be stackin' snow like this... All I gotta say is 'hell yeah!"


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

lol those Colorado winters are brutal arent they


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Maybe should have pushed it up to the other curb so it's protected from the wind a bit.
You know how people complain about drifting.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

umm that looks like a dusting to me.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

It's funny how many people can't spot a joke!!!!

Geeezzzzz how long did it take you to dig out from that one!?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

JDiepstra;731346 said:


> It's funny how many people can't spot a joke!!!!
> 
> Geeezzzzz how long did it take you to dig out from that one!?


Yeah, i do remember reading a lot of complaints from colorado guys, about salt shortage, equipment being overburdened, no place to stack snow, no sleep, etc.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Longae29;731410 said:


> Yeah, i do remember reading a lot of complaints from colorado guys, about salt shortage, equipment being overburdened, no place to stack snow, no sleep, etc.


You think this is some sort of joke? Think of that dude's cutting edge! That's what we call working overtime.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

ah but the guy probably made enough doing it to buy a new edge!


----------



## imphillips (Feb 7, 2009)

I bet it took days to do that parking lot LOL how many times did you have to go back and replow?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'd get fired for plowing that little bit and charging people.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like he got excited and had the plowing itch.... he couldnt contain himself... If I was the business owner I wouldnt pay a dime if he tried to charge for that.....


looks like the inside of the bed is red? pieced together truck?


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

thats funny better bill'em before those piles melt!


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Plow with the storm.


----------



## Kuzanut (Jan 18, 2009)

Prob some Newb that saw a chance to break his cherry...


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Kuzanut;753792 said:


> Prob some Newb that saw a chance to break his cherry...


that's not breaking his cherry... that's just scuffing it up a little.

the sad part is, that's still the last snow we got. **** if I know what we're going to drink this summer.


----------

